# I Need a Quick Answer, Please!!



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi everyone. I need your opinions. I have three bettas that are big babies (about this long -------) in a gigantic bowl. I have a ten gallon tank with a male betta and eggs that will hatch soon. In the ten-gallon tank, there is a floating box (plastic) that keeps the fish in the water, but away from the other fish. When the babies hatch, where should the male betta go? Where should the three big babies go? And most importantly, where should the little new borns go? Remember, keep in mind that the ten gallon tank has a filter, so the new babies might get sucked up. Also, I want them to grow, and a floating box isn't enough space for all of the soon-to-be-born babies.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm... from the topic I thought this was an emergency. I can tell you for sure that you were not prepared to breed bettas. Odds are you will not have many fry survive. Have you read anything on breeding bettas and what to do after you have eggs?


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

If you can't find room for the fry and one male, where are you going to put the many, many males you _should_ have once they've grown out some? I really think you should scrap this project until you have the appropriate equipment. 

But:

Once the fry are free swimming, the male should be removed to a seperate tank/ jar.

The three juvies should be in a "grow out tank" and the males seperated when they start to show aggression.

The new born fry should be left in the 10G and later moved to a larger "grow out tank".

The 10G tank should have a sponge filter, not a power filter. If you haven't got a cycled sponge filter already, it's too late for the new borns.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have had anoher batch and I was ready. They are healthy today. But I think you guys are right that this time I wasn't prepared. I do have separate jars for when the baby males start aggression, but I dont need them for my first batch because I have two girls and one boy. Thank you for all of your help and I will use your advice wisely.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Another satisfied customer. Thanks for shopping at fishforums.com and have a great day.

LOL


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok now I'm confused. You have the juvies seperated? (Females need to be seperated sometimes also). What are you feeding your fry? Microworms and vinegar are the perferred foods for new freeswimming fry. How many fry do you have?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Aieya! I think Simpte meant to say vinegar eels... not vinegar! Please don't feed your babies vinegar heh.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishguy, sorry to break it to you, but three surviving fry is not a successful spawn. You should have 50 - 200+ fry from a single spawn. That is why you need room to seperate "many, many males".


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Christine said:


> Aieya! I think Simpte meant to say vinegar eels... not vinegar! Please don't feed your babies vinegar heh.


I was wondering about that. Never heard of feeding vinegar to fry before. :-D


----------

